# Tivo Sound Cuts Out Intermittantly



## Wazzag (Mar 11, 2003)

Hi,

I'm in the UK and I have the Thompson Tivo. Every now and then (maybe once an hour) the sound cuts out and stays off until you change the channel.

I've seen another thread that mentioned increasing the voltage on the 5v rail using a blue pot near the power supply. 

Is this the issue (for a Thompson Tivo)? If so, what should I raise it to? 

Thanks,
W


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

IF you are using an external STB check that is not the cause first.
Then check the cabling is good -put in new SCART and/or phono cables.

If it isn't that I am guessing it is the power supply not feeding to the audio chip properly and you need to adjust the voltage or get a new PSU.


----------



## Wazzag (Mar 11, 2003)

cyril said:


> IF you are using an external STB check that is not the cause first.
> Then check the cabling is good -put in new SCART and/or phono cables.
> 
> If it isn't that I am guessing it is the power supply not feeding to the audio chip properly and you need to adjust the voltage or get a new PSU.


It's got worse today - i'm now getting a blue screen saying it cant display channels. Reboots dont seem to fix it! :-(


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

See this thread for information pertaining to "No Sound" issues:

.


----------



## dieselnutjob (Apr 6, 2005)

I am getting a slightly different fault, and it doesn't seem to correlate with what the above link to tivoland says either.

I have a Thompson Tivo with a single Western Green Energy 1T drive, with SATA to IDE adaptor (but I think that I have the fault before the drive upgrade), and cachecard with 512Mb RAM.

The cachecard is this one http://www.tivoheaven.com/cachecard.htm
I think that it has the version of firmware that claims to eliminate voltage problems.

The Tivo collects all of it's recordings from a Wharfedale DV832BN freeview receiver.

Sometimes I will loose sounds for 1 or 2 seconds in the middle of a program, which I think might be a known issue. However I can live with that.

Just occasionally (maybe one program in 50) the sound will stop half way through a program, and does not come back. Programs recorded after that will have restored sound. Somehow starting a new program recording, or maybe changing channels, clears it.

The fault is intermittent enough that it's going to be difficult to know if I've fixed it.

Is this the Tivo, or the set top box?

Is there an easy way to check the 5V rail to see if the voltage is within spec?

thanks for any advice


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm sorry to say that my Wharfedale DV832BN started to do exactly this after the latest firmware update was broadcast (a couple of months back). This essentially made it unusable, so I've ditched it and gone for the (touch wood) ultra-reliable Sony VTXD800U (from ebay)

Good news: probably not the Tivo
Bad news: You need a new STB


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

dieselnutjob - my Wharfedale also drops sounds now and again but not enough to worry about. I have also had a couple of instances in the last few days when it provided no sound on a recording. The first time a channel change fixed it, the second time I had to put it into standby and back.
Some people have reported their Wharfedales dying recently so I'm keeping an eye on it. I'm also keeping the door on the cabinet open in case it's a heat issue given the current weather!


----------



## dieselnutjob (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm happy that it's the STB and not the tivo.
This will be the 2nd STB that has flaked out.
Maybe a more expensive one like a Sony is cheaper in the long run.
I'll have to start looking for something


----------

